

Realtime Responsive Head Tracking and Proximity Detection - csskarma
http://freshtilledsoil.com/the-future-of-web/demos/media-capture-streams-api/

======
mekarpeles
Interesting application. I know sabalaba @ lambdalabs (lambdal.com) is doing
some similar stuff -- you two might want to get in touch.

